# A really weird thing happened to me today



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Something very strange just happened. I have to set up the story. One day when I was at working at my old company about 9 years ago, I went out to lunch with my friend Marijo. She found part of a tree branch in her salad. When she informed the waiter, he shrugged it off and said something like "that shouldn't be in there" and walked away with it. We had a laugh about it later.

Last night, I had a dream with Marijo in it. She was taller and looked a bit different, but it was her. I don't really remember much about the dream, other than the fact that Marijo was in it.

Tonight I was pouring some pre-washed spinich out of a bag and a piece of a tree branch came out. I kid you not. I didn't make the connection right away, but all of a sudden, I remembered the dream and the lunch from years ago.

I tried to find Marijo online, but I can't find her. Strange, huh?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Weird! I found a cricket in bagged salad once, now I wash it first! LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I know a woman who was given a hairdryer by a co-worker (it was when they first came out).
The thing lasted for like 20 years.

The gift-giver died, then 2 weeks later, so did the hairdryer.

Yes WEIRD!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cool Ivy. I hope you find her. Or maybe Marija is what you will name Gryff new little sister pup!!! Surely you have MHS by now.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That is weird Ivy. ESP?
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Missy - I have MHS big time. My DH won't cure me.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That's cool. Have you ever heard these coincidences referred to as God's whispers... little things that happen and get you thinking a certain direction for a reason?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> That's cool. Have you ever heard these coincidences referred to as *God's whispers*... little things that happen and get you thinking a certain direction for a reason?


I like that term. Ivy, I hope you can find Marija - I wonder if she was thinking about you.....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That is weird. It's funny how things happen.


----------

